# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  the evil clicking noise of the Ipod

## aceboy

i have a ipod video and i've had it for almost a year and now its clicking, sometimes it clicks sometimes not. when it clicks the song stops and i have no control, i have to wait until it goes dead and pug it back in for it to work.

i jog with my ipod and i dont see how that can hurt it. i havnt really droped it( maybe 1 or 2 light falls). ive looked around on google and havnt found too much help.

any help or hints will be appreciated.

----------


## ninja9578

The iPod itself is clicking?  or it clicks in your headphones?

The newer iPods don't have any moving parts so I don't know what could possible click.  The older ones have hard drives, but they're pretty stable, it could be that.  If you shake it while switching songs does it skip?

----------


## aceboy

i can put my ear to it and it clicks, here ill go check to see if its working agian........yes its working now (i left it alone for a hour). ok i shook it when i change songs, clicking started agian, no control now but the music still plays  i just cant stop it or change it. im never jogging with it agian. (Help still needed)

----------


## Ynot

the infamous click of death

it's usually the hard disk that's moved from it's mounting (I think the click is actually a cable rubbing against the platters)

fix, open it up and re-seat the hard drive
(you can do this yourself, or send it off to have it done)

----------


## aceboy

> the infamous click of death
> 
> it's usually the hard disk that's moved from it's mounting (I think the click is actually a cable rubbing against the platters)
> 
> fix, open it up and re-seat the hard drive
> (you can do this yourself, or send it off to have it done)
> __________________




well im no genius when it comes to taking things apart hell ive never taken a electronic apart before and my parents could care less if it stoped working so getting it fixed at a store is not a option. could a person like me take it apart and fix it or do i need to find a experianced person?

----------


## ninja9578

iPods are difficult to get into because they are so tightly packed.  You can do it yourself, but it'd be much better to take it to an Apple store.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKmkZhyz75k

----------


## aceboy

lets say i could get it to a ipod store, how much would it cost? i've heard its cheaper to buy a new one than to get it fixed.

----------


## ninja9578

Is it still under AppleCare?  If so then it'll be free.  Service isn't usually that expensive, you could ask them first.  I'm sure it probably doesn't have to be an Apple store, I'm sure a radio shack will service an ipod for something simple.

----------


## aceboy

thanks for all the helpful hints but like i said my parents could care less if i get it broke. no its been to long to have it done for free. ---maybe if i trusted it with a friend.....

----------


## wasup

just do it yourself.  it's really not that hard and you might even learn something in the process (*gasp*)

----------


## Identity X

My Sandisk Sansa e280 crashes all the time now.

Ok, ok... I admit that I did drop it all the way down a two storey flight of stairs (before falling down the rest of the stairwell onto the hard concrete floor below).

----------


## aceboy

> just do it yourself. it's really not that hard and you might even learn something in the process (*gasp*)



i could try (ill most likey fuck it up) but is their something that im not suppose to touch? im only saying that cuz my bro took apart his comp and fucked it up bad.

----------

